# Democratic golf



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Democrat Rules For Golf 
1. Democrats get to keep shooting until one gets par or an acceptable score. 
2. Democrats are allowed to keep score by hand, Republicans are not allowed to keep score at all, the Democrats will appoint someone to keep score for them. 
3. If a Republican shoots par or under par on a hole, a Democratic appointee will sue in Court to a Democratic appointed Judge that the score is invalid. 
4. Holes for Democrats will be 3ft in diameter (to allow less confusion); Republicans will use the regulation size holes. 
5. If a shot is missed by a Democrat it will be counted if the Democrat intended it to go in, and can certify this by written statement to Rev. Jessie Jackson. 
6. Scores by Democrats can be changed after the round, if they can prove one of the following: 
a. Trees were improperly placed on the course 
b. Wind speed was too strong 
c. Water was placed on the course in a way that confused the Democrat on club selection.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

d. The golf ball was dimppled.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------

